# Eastern Ohio NBAA bass tournaments



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am looking at being a Local Director for the NBAA Team tournament series in this area. I am looking at input from you guys on for an idea of how many people would be interested in fishing a new series.
They have 2 types, a evening series or a weekend series, What would everyone prefer? Both the district champion gets a shot in the National Championship with a $30,000.00 total in prizes and a new boat to be given away.
Entry fee in evening tourneys are $37 per boat and $5 for big bass, a percentage is kept for the division championship and a percentage goes to the NBAA
Weekend series entry is $95 and $5 for big bass with the same 70/30 split
This is a point series with each weeks participants being posted on the NBAA website. These prices may change, but should be vaguely close
From Dillon lake to the Ohio river up to Mosquito 
OK guys, lets hear your thoughts. Both the good and bad.

HERE IS THE LINK TO NBAA'S WEBSITE
http://nbaa-bass.com/


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I may be interested in a weekend series. It really depends on the actual dates and lakes that the series would be fishing. I live in the northeast part of Ohio, and there are a couple of existing tournament circuits that I fish. So there may be a compatibility problem involved. I am curious about the qualifying for the championship though. Some of the circuits I fish require you to fish or pay for all qualifying tournaments before you can qualify to go to the championship. Would this series use similar rules, or would they allow you to qualify through the points system without having to fish in, or pay for all of the qualifying tournaments? Also, I assume there would be a team membership fee. Do you happen to know how much that fee would be, if there is one? Do you have to pre pay for the tournaments in advance, or can you pay at the ramp? 

Perhaps if you posted a little more specific information, you may be able to judge interest a little better. Just a thought ......


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

As what lakes and when is part of what i am asking, i know i cant please everyone. I am thinking 1-2 on mosquito, 1-2 on oh river say st marys, and wheeling, then seneca, tappan, saltfork, possibly dillon. Nothing is set, Depending on evening deals or weekend series as what lakes we choose. As for what it takes to qualify for the championship, i will have to find out myself and let you know. This series is new to me also, and please be patient as I learn along with you.


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

participation will drop drastically if you go to the river


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Twitch13 said:


> participation will drop drastically if you go to the river


Ouch that hurt I only got interested when he said the river. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Twitch13 said:


> participation will drop drastically if you go to the river


Participation will surprise you if you come to the river... smh.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good or bad, Their will be at least one or more on the river. If their is enough participation and interest, possibly an entire series. This is why I posted this, to get the pro's and con's, of everyone's expectations of when and where works the best. Keep the comments coming guys, lets hear what your ideas are..


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

dgatrell27 said:


> Good or bad, Their will be at least one or more on the river. If their is enough participation and interest, possibly an entire series. This is why I posted this, to get the pro's and con's, of everyone's expectations of when and where works the best. Keep the comments coming guys, lets hear what your ideas are..


Keep an eye on the Team Extreme river series that's starting up this year. It's going to run out of pike island and Hannibal pools. Should give you a decent gauge of what you can expect for a series. Powhatan would pull even more boats. The river is alive and well. Lots of keeper fish, and some are really starting to grow up. The grass has come back, and it has the populations exploding!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

St mary's will draw boats as well, but kinda out of my range. Wheeling and steubenville are decent places. Also, kennedy park in Newell wv. In the New Cumberland pool, but you need to be aware of the Pa. state line and their regulations. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

